# Trivia - Just for my knowledge, HELP



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Okay so I was reading a thread and the all important question arrose...

1) How many dogs are euthinized a day?

I just wondered if there was an average number. I know its an awful question but Im curious...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is from the Humane Society of the US:

The HSUS estimates that animal shelters care for between 6–8 million dogs and cats every year in the United States, of whom approximately 3–4 million are euthanized. At this time The HSUS can only estimate these figures because there is no central data reporting agency for animal shelters.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh my!! Thats a huge number


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow. Taking the low estimate of 3 million/year, and dividing that by 5 days/week, comes out to more than 11,500 dogs and cats euthanized/day. Very sad commentary about our so-called 'advanced' society.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Wow. Taking the low estimate of 3 million/year, and dividing that by 5 days/week, comes out to more than 11,500 dogs and cats euthanized/day. Very sad commentary about our so-called 'advanced' society.


To carry that a step further that means on average, 230 dogs are killed *every* day of the work week in *every* state across the nation.


----------

